# progress



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Pepper (my bun) has come leaps and bounds since we got him 3 weeks ago. He's 10 months and i know nothing about his upbringing. Anyway we have gone from a terrified bun that hated any contact ect and in the last few days he has allowed me to sit in his run throw his ball at me to play but kick up a fuss when i take him from his hutch (we are buying him a hutch with run attatched next week).
Today i got home from work and went to get from his hutch. Normall this would mean me getting scratched beyond belief and him thumping away until i'd actually put him in his run. Today he hoped down so i could pick him up, no scratching, no hammering heart, no panicing. I am so pleased with his progress <3 
He has his jabs in a few days and im gonna gonna chat to the vet bout getting him neutered so i can get him a friend as i know im not company enough and although he plats with the dogs (sort of, he bounces round his run while they run round it lol) they are not companions
as i said im soooo pleased to see pepper go from the terrified bun he was to the happy nutter he is now. He's such a character <3


----------

